# Essence of Kempo?



## flashlock (Mar 6, 2007)

I've never tried Kempo, and I've become curious from the posts of kempo-ists.  I looked up your art on wikipedia.  From my reading, would you say kempo is a blend of various Asian arts?  What makes kempo KEMPO, I guess I'm trying to understand what its essence is, how the different styles blend to form something unique to your art.  What would I expect in a basic kempo class?

Thank you!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess that all depends on what you think kempo is.
I would say that "true" kempo is not a blend.
kempo makes it kempo.
basics.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Kempo is a philosophy that has many interpertations. Each interperpertation is represented by one of the many different Kempo Ryu's.


----------



## marlon (Mar 7, 2007)

the kempo faq page has a good answer to your question

marlon


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 7, 2007)

I consider it a philosophy, not necessarily a particular style, it is when you add the prefix to it that it becomes a style.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 7, 2007)

Kempo/kenpo is just a word that is used to describe a very loose assemblage of martial arts lineages coming out of Hawaii.  There are number of Japanese lineages that use it as well.

The Hawaiian lineages tend to have a self-defense focus, teach self-defense through the use of example techniques (versus kata interpretation), and be dominated by rapid hand attacks.  Beyond that, its pretty varied.

Lamont


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

evenflow1121 said:


> I consider it a philosophy, not necessarily a particular style, it is when you add the prefix to it that it becomes a style.


 
That's an interesting take, evenflow. Never thought about that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Kempo/kenpo is just a word that is used to describe a very loose assemblage of martial arts lineages coming out of Hawaii. There are number of Japanese lineages that use it as well.
> 
> The Hawaiian lineages tend to have a self-defense focus, teach self-defense through the use of example techniques (versus kata interpretation), and be dominated by rapid hand attacks. Beyond that, its pretty varied.
> 
> Lamont


Not so.


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 8, 2007)

I think of Kenpo as an art of blazing hand strikes, deceptive kicks, joint locks, etc....but the better interpretation I think are some of the scenes from "The Perfect Weapon"  Picture worth a thousand words...
Rent that Movie and you'll know Kenpo.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, guys, I appreciate that.  A lot of fast hand strikes!  I also put "kempo" in at youtube and watched the first 5 feeds.  Kind of gives me a basic general idea of the art, ta.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

flashlock said:


> I've never tried Kempo, and I've become curious from the posts of kempo-ists. I looked up your art on wikipedia. From my reading, would you say kempo is a blend of various Asian arts? What makes kempo KEMPO, I guess I'm trying to understand what its essence is, how the different styles blend to form something unique to your art. What would I expect in a basic kempo class?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Is there a specific type of Kenpo you're looking for?  KeMpo is more of the Shaolin version, such as along the Villari lines.  KeNpo is more along the lines of Ed Parker.  To give you an example of KeNpo, take a look at this.  These are some clips of Larry Tatum.

Mike


----------



## flashlock (Mar 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> Is there a specific type of Kenpo you're looking for? KeMpo is more of the Shaolin version, such as along the Villari lines. KeNpo is more along the lines of Ed Parker. To give you an example of KeNpo, take a look at this. These are some clips of Larry Tatum.
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks for the links.  I just had no idea what Kempo / kenpo even looked liked, or its origins.  I'm edjacamatin' meself.  Have a general idea--looks like its primary distinguishing feature are multiple fast strikes.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

flashlock said:


> Thanks for the links. I just had no idea what Kempo / kenpo even looked liked, or its origins. I'm edjacamatin' meself. Have a general idea--looks like its primary distinguishing feature are multiple fast strikes.


 
Proabably a pretty fair assessment. I would just add that the nature of those strikes are very diverse: spear hand, knife hand, ridge hand, claws (tiger, dragon, eagle)--are some of the common OPEN hand strikes. This is in contrast to some arts that use the closed fist more. And even the closed fist is not limited to boxing-style punches (tho those are included): back fist (strike with back knuckles), hammer fist (strike with meat at bottom of fist), and half fist or leopard's paw (strike straight on with second knuckles in rigid formation). Anyway, this is certainly not exhaustive, but may help give you some idea.

Also, these strikes can come from many directions as moving is also a big part of kempo ('m' for me, Mike :ultracool--think you got it right in your distinction). If you run across a kempo wheel (can see it in many logos and patches), you'll se it has 8 spokes: front, back, side to side, and all four obliques. Kempo moves in and out of striking, grabbing, locking, throwing range at all these angles--which opens up many, many pressure points (or 'extra credit' spots, as Lane and Wilder call them in their book _The Way of Kata_, tho true experts like Doc might take exception to that way of thinking ).

So, hand and foot technique (form), quickness to change position, and ability to hit the most-bang-for-the-buck target are all part of many kempo strains, IMHO.


----------



## hemi (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I still consider myself new in the art of Kenpo, but to sum up very briefly what I think Kenpo boils down to in its most basic form.  The study of the economy of motion.  Or put another way rounding corners.


----------

